

Ask HN: You can get a recommended book list from any businessperson, who is it? - meetbryce


======
mdon4314
Dan Ariely (behavioural economics) Frans Johansson (author of The Medici
Effect)

~~~
joshuapants
> Dan Ariely (behavioural economics)

I enjoyed _Predictably Irrational_ , so I would love to hear some recommended
reading from him

------
iamdain
Ramin Shokrizade - behavioural economist for World of Tanks, Eve, etc.

------
beilabs
Would love to see what Kiva's Matt Flannery is reading...

------
zac112
Duncan Ballantyne from Dragons Den

~~~
jwdunne
His autobiography is really good too. It was pretty inspiring how, as an ice
cream man, he sat on a beach and just decided he was going to build a massive
wealth. He went away and expanded his ice cream van business so he had a fleet
of ice cream vans. He used to this as springboard to building care homes. His
rational was that it was insane not to do it because the government at the
time was giving money to people to build care homes. It shows how he expanded
out into each of his ventures.

The reason I read it was because I remember an interview with Elon Musk where
he said he prefers to read entrepreneurs' autobiographies rather than business
books. I can understand why. I learned more from Bannatyne's autobiography
than I ever have from any business book.

------
humbertomn
Fabrice Grinda

------
dools
Andrew Warner

------
nikkidurkin
Tim Ferris

~~~
phaus
Really? His book is probably the most obnoxious thing I've ever read. The
first 50 pages are about how naturally awesome he is at everything. It reads
like one of those scummy get rich quick infomercials.

------
robmccreery
malcolm gladwell

